# Deine Mutter Thread!



## Müllermilch (4. August 2008)

HALLO UND HERZLICH WILKOMMEN IM ''DEINE MUTTER''THREAD!

Wie der Name schon sagt : Hier stehen alle ''Deine Mutterwitze''Bitte nehmt den Thread nicht zu ernst er soll einfach nur zur belustigung da sein Sinn hat er auch nicht wirklich bzw hat nichts mit einem MMORPG zu tun!
Fangen wir mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Mutter ist im Aldi eingesperrt und verhungert
Deine Mutter arbeitet bei McDonalds als Klostein
Deine Mutter wollte einen Stein auf den Boden werfen und hat verfehlt
Deine Mutter weint wenns Blitzt
Deine Mutter hat keine Arme und keine Beine,macht aber trotzdem Breakdance
Deine Mutter steht vor KIK und schreit ''ich bin billiger''
Deine Mutter trinkt Friteusenfett als erfrischungsgetränk
Deine Mutter wirft eine Orange auf den Boden und schreit ''Los Pikatchu''
Deine Mutter ist so fett ich joge um sie herrum
Deine Mutter ist so fett,Chuck Norris brauchte 2 Roundhousekicks um sie in die Luft zu bekommen
Deine Mutter passt schon,nur nicht durch die Tür
Deine Mutter ist so fett ihre Fürze sind schuld für die Globale erwärmung
Deine Mutter ist so fett sie würde im falle eines Kometen einschlags von der Regierung als Schutzschild benutzt
Deine Mutter ist so fett ihre falten sind Atombunker
Deine Mutter belt wenns klingelt
Deine Mutter arbeitet beim Loto als zusatzzahl
Deine Mutter lutscht Klosteine
Deine Mutter verkauft im Wald Stöcke
Deine Mutter liegt bei Aldi unter der Kasse und macht ''Piep''
Deine Mutter ist so dumm sie läuft bei SuperMario nach links
Deine Mutter ist so dumm sie hat nur 4 Finger und sagt ''Gib mir 5''
Deine Mutter klaut Freibier
Deine Mutter ist Farbenblind und spielt GameBoy Color
Deine Mutter schupst kleine Kinder vom Fahrad und schnüffelt am Sattel
Deine Mutter sitzt in der Mülltone und singt ''Its my Life''
Deine Mutter furzt in der Ubahn und sagt ''Du warsts!''
Deine Mutter ist 50centimeter groß und dreht sich im Dönerladen
Deine Mutter macht mit GoogelEarth Passfotos
Wie bekommt man deine Mutter ins Wohnzimmer?Tür einfetten und Keks reinlegen
Deine Mutter heult bei Spongebob
Deine Mutter geht mit einem Einkaufswagen auf die Formel 1
Deine Mutter macht bei ''Wer wird Millionär''mit um ein Glas Wasser zu trinken
Deine Mutter hat 3 Beine und lacht über Behinderte
Was passiert wenn der Geier austirbt?Dann ist deine Mutter der hässlichste Vogel der Welt
Deine Mutter zieht Flip-Flops mit Schuhlöffel an
Wenn deine Mutter furzt sagen alle ''Gesundheit''
Deine Mutter hat ein Bein und lässt sich Tunneln
Deine Mutter ist so hässlich man Band ihr damals ein Steak um den Hals damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihr spielten
Deine Mutter........

Jetz seit ihr dran!Schreibt eure einfallsreichsten Mutterwitze!

MfG Müllermilch


----------



## Saytan (4. August 2008)

Deine mama hat 3 Finger und schreit High Five!
Wenn deine Mutter am Fernsehr vorbei geht,verpass ich alle 3 Herr der Ringe teile.
Deine Mutter hat keine Arme und schreitut youre Hands up in the Air!
Deine Mama hat nur 1 Bein und lässt sich Tunneln
Den Gürtel deiner Mama nennt man auch Äquator

Wenn deine Mama ein Sinnlosen Thread sieht drückt sie auf en Report knopf !!

Ich wollt schon imemr mal auf den Report Knopf drücken!


----------



## Bl4ze (4. August 2008)

oh super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Deiner Mutter arbeitet im Bahnhofsklo - als Geruch.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, die legt sich auf den Fernseher und schaut Sofa.


----------



## jon_x (4. August 2008)

deine mutter ist so fett das sie ihren eigennen abgeordneten hat.
deine mutter st so fett das sie ihre eigenne postleitzahl hat


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

_niwo !_


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter macht mehr dreier als BMW !


----------



## PlutoII (4. August 2008)

Darf ich mir deine Mutter zu Karneval ausleihen? Ich will als Hurensohn gehn!


----------



## Shardy (4. August 2008)

deine mutter hat die katzen bei rapidshare gemalt


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

deine mutter kackt vor edeka, weil an der tür steht "bitte drücken".
deine mutter piept beim rückwärts gehen.
lass meine mutter ausm spiel und ich lass deine ausm keller.


----------



## luXz (4. August 2008)

Die meisten die ich kenne wurden schon genannt, aber dieser Klassiker nicht:

McDonalds hat angerufen, deine Mutter steckt wieder in der Rutsche fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da fällt mir noch der hier ein:

Deine Mutter is so fett, sie hat 3 Monde.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter steht vor Kik und schreit: "Ich bin billiger!"

/in before close


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Oh nein wie tief wollt ihr eingentlich noch fallen?
Ich mein... da fällt mir echt nichts zu ein
/report


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Oh nein wie tief wollt ihr eingentlich noch fallen?
> Ich mein... da fällt mir echt nichts zu ein
> /report


bist ja nur sauer, weil dir keiner einfällt^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

^^ na sicher doch. Ist mir einfach zu wenig niveau. lache lieber über peinlichkeiten oder Unfälle bei denen nichts schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ey komm das is zwar platt aber ich find so battles immer lustig^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Na gut einen mach ich, aber nur einen. Als Beweis:
Deine Mutter hat so ne Schwerkraft, früher oder später landet jeder mal auf ihr!


So, war mein erster und hoffentlich letzter. ^^


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, die frisst ihr Knoppers um 9:29.


----------



## luXz (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter is so fett, die ist morgens und halb Zehn kein Knoppers, sondern Deutschland.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

> Riesentrolli: lass meine mutter ausm spiel und ich lass deine ausm keller.



ok, bei dem musst  ich lachen, wenn du nichts dagegen hast, benutz ich den im RL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: das Zitat ist nicht perfekt, aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich eins mach^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> ok, bei dem musst  ich lachen, wenn du nichts dagegen hast, benutz ich den im RL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klick auf den antworten button rechts unten am post.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter schwitzt beim Kacken.

Yo Mama's so stupid, she thinks a lightsaber has fewer calories.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klick auf den antworten button rechts unten am post.



hui, dank dir!
Und damit es kein spam ist, muss ich es tun:
passt auf:
Jetzt kommts:
Achtung:
Deine Mutter!

Haha, jetzt hab ich euch 5 sekunden geklaut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry, ging nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist bei Slipknot und braucht keine Maske


----------



## Zez (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter läuft bei Super Mario nach links.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Deine Mudda klaut bei Kik weils da billiger ist


----------



## Shadlight (4. August 2008)

Wenn Dummheit fliegen könnte wär dein Mum 'en Satelit
Dein Mum is so fett, wenn sie sich auf die Waage stellt steht da fortsetzung folgt


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

wenn deine mutter auf die waage steigt kommt meine icq nummer raus


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Deine Mudda is so fett wenn sie hochspringt bleibt sie stecken


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Deine Mudda is so fett wenn sie hochspringt bleibt sie in der luft stecken


fix'd


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

> Deine Mudda is so fett wenn sie hochspringt bleibt sie im Ozonloch stecken


fix'd


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

> Deine Mudda is so fett wenn sie hochspringt , bringt sie die Erde aus der Umlaufbahn



fix´d?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ihr ganzen fixer ihr


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

*g*

Mh wir haben schon die meisten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Na gut einen mach ich, aber nur einen. Als Beweis:
> Deine Mutter hat so ne Schwerkraft, früher oder später landet jeder mal auf ihr!
> 
> 
> So, war mein erster und hoffentlich letzter. ^^



guter junge!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

deine mutter heißt walter und ist die stärkste im knast.
deine mutter ist so dumm, die kocht wasser nach rezept.
dein vater hat deine mutter bei msn geblockt.
deine mutter zieht lkw's im dsf.


----------



## Saytan (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> deine mutter heißt walter und ist die stärkste im knast.




Den wollt ich auch hinschreiben -.-^^


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

deine mutter ist wie ne packung böller...für 3 euro kannste 5 mal knalln


----------



## Sebba (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, im Kino bekommt sie Gruppenrabatt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist lieb.


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Deine Mutter ist lieb.


das ging jetzt echt zu weit.irgendwann ist schluss mit lustig


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

deine mutter steht vorm kik und schreit 
"ich bin billiger"


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

_...es kam wie es kommen musste, nach einer aufbrausenden Verfolgungsjagd quer durch den Dschungel erreichte ich endlich mein Ziel, dieser Sagenhafte Ort von Mayas und Inkas gleichermaßen einst verehrt, diese Spalte so tief wie das Universum selbst... war es wirklich so weit? Hatte meine Suche endlich ein ende gefunden? Ich band mir das Sicherungsseil um den Körper und verschnürte das andere Ende an einem großen Felsen und langsam stieg ich hinab... es dauerte Stunden um Stunden und ich war immernoch nicht unten... doch ich gab nicht auf... hier unten musste es irgendwo sein... ich musste das *Niveau* einfach finden..._


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> _...es kam wie es kommen musste, nach einer aufbrausenden Verfolgungsjagd quer durch den Dschungel erreichte ich endlich mein Ziel, dieser Sagenhafte Ort von Mayas und Inkas gleichermaßen einst verehrt, diese Spalte so tief wie das Universum selbst... war es wirklich so weit? Hatte meine Suche endlich ein ende gefunden? Ich band mir das Sicherungsseil um den Körper und verschnürte das andere Ende an einem großen Felsen und langsam stieg ich hinab... es dauerte Stunden um Stunden und ich war immernoch nicht unten... doch ich gab nicht auf... hier unten musste es irgendwo sein... ich musste das *Niveau* einfach finden..._


Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können! *verbeug*


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

_da hörte ich aus der fernen tiefe unter mir eine stimme, die mir schallend entgegenwehte und sagte:_


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> _da hörte ich aus der fernen tiefe unter mir eine stimme, die mir schallend entgegenwehte und sagte:_


deine mutter sitzt bei aldi unter der kasse und macht piep


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> _...es kam wie es kommen musste, nach einer aufbrausenden Verfolgungsjagd quer durch den Dschungel erreichte ich endlich mein Ziel, dieser Sagenhafte Ort von Mayas und Inkas gleichermaßen einst verehrt, diese Spalte so tief wie das Universum selbst... war es wirklich so weit? Hatte meine Suche endlich ein ende gefunden? Ich band mir das Sicherungsseil um den Körper und verschnürte das andere Ende an einem großen Felsen und langsam stieg ich hinab... es dauerte Stunden um Stunden und ich war immernoch nicht unten... doch ich gab nicht auf... hier unten musste es irgendwo sein... ich musste das *Niveau* einfach finden..._



qft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2008)

Eure Muttis sind so dumm, die lassen Wasser anbrennen. <.<


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, sie versucht mit einem Strohhalm den Garten umzugraben.
Deine Mutter ist so hässlich, sie sieht aus wie dein Vater.
Deine Mutter ist so fett, sie bumst sich ihren Arsch mit einer Matratze.


----------



## rEdiC (4. August 2008)

Deine Mutter singt "Drop it like its hot" beim kacken.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Wenn deine Mutter ein CocaCola T-Shirt anhat, kommt ein kleiner Junge und schraubt am Kopf.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, sie eröffnet einen "Deine 'Mutter!"-Thread und erkennt sich in jedem Spruch wieder.

(Ja der ist grade ausgedacht, aber naja^^)


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Sagt mal, findet ihr diese Scheisse eigentlich witzig?

Eure Mütter haben euch unter Schmerzen geboren, euch ernährt, gekleidet, aufgezogen, eure vollgekackten Windeln gewechselt, und darauf aufgepasst, dass ihr euch eure hohlen Birnen nicht schon in den ersten 4 Monaten an irgendeiner Scheisskante aufknackt!

Denkt vielleicht mal drüber nach, bevor ihr hier so einen Niveaulosen Vollschrott in ein öffentliches Forum tippt. Echt nicht auszuhalten!



Müllermilch schrieb:


> Bitte nehmt den Thread nicht zu ernst er soll einfach nur zur belustigung



Ach ja Müllermilch, dieser Thread ist genauso witzig, wie dein Avatarbild.
*
/vote aber sowas von 4 Close!*


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Deine Mutter ist so dumm, sie eröffnet einen "Deine 'Mutter!"-Thread und erkennt sich in jedem Spruch wieder.
> 
> (Ja der ist grade ausgedacht, aber naja^^)


Also den fand' ich jetzt als einzigen gut. xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sagt mal, findet ihr diese Scheisse eigentlich witzig?
> 
> Eure Mütter haben euch unter Schmerzen geboren, euch ernährt, gekleidet, aufgezogen, eure vollgekackten Windeln gewechselt, und darauf aufgepasst, dass ihr euch eure hohlen Birnen nicht schon in den ersten 4 Monaten an irgendeiner Scheisskante aufknackt!
> 
> ...


mimimi man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2008)

Danke Sorzzara auf meinen... zugegeben... vielleicht verwirrenden Hinweis ("Ah RPSpasti... getaRL") hat man ja nur in ungenügendem Umfang reagiert


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Threadersteller kann sich für diesen Mist übrigens als *reported* betrachten.


----------



## Black Muffin (5. August 2008)

_"Als wir hier landeten, auf diesem fruchtbaren Nektar intergalaktischer Sonderbarket, nahmen wir immer wieder den Geruch strebender Wahrhaftigkeit auf.
Wir sahen, wie sie bauten, wie sie schufen und wie sie sich vermehrten. Deratige Artikulation gleicht einem wunderbar gestalteten Szenario... und hat diesselbe Wirkung. Dennoch scheinen interne Schwierigkeiten am Fundament zu nagen, zu zehren, wie Zecken an einem schwülen Sommertag. Umbewusst zerfallen wir, zerfallen wir in unserer eigenen Selbstlosigkeit, Arroganz. Sie selbst sind nur Abbild ihrer selbst, und demütigen sie, die sie erschufen!"_


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

deine mutter ist so dumm,sie fangt taubsi mit meisterball

deine muter ist so dick,sie ist dick.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> deine mutter ist so dumm,sie fangt taubsi mit meisterball



Au man, da hätte "Deine Mutter ist so dumm, die spielt Pokemon." gereicht.  <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

je denn jetz stehst du zu sehr als insider und nerd da^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

deine mutter ist so fett,wenn sie springt bleibt sie stecken(luftwiederstand)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> je denn jetz stehst du zu sehr als insider und nerd da^^



Ich mach mir eher Sorgen, dass ich das als Pokemon erkannt hab. o.O


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

deine mutter geht statt der geisterbahn ins spiegelkabinett zum gruseln(selbst erfunden)


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

hab nich alles gelesn also nich flamen wenn die schonmal gennant worden sind:

deine mutter is wie ein Staubsauger, sie saugt, bläst und schläft nachts im schrank
deine mutter is wie ein Pilz im dunklen halten und mit scheiße füttern
wenn ich deine mutter nageln will sagt dein vater "the stage is yours"
wenn deine mutter vonem hochhaus springt sinkt massiv "wenn der mond in mein ghetto kracht"

...gott ich kenn soviele davon ich könnte 2 seiten voll schreiben ...


----------



## Alion (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, während sie den Boss Tankt, springt sie um ihn herum weil sie denkt so hätte sie eine höhre Chance auf Ausweichen. (gerade selbst erfunden)


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist wie KiK, jeder war schonmal drin, aber keiner gibt's zu.

Deine Mutter is wie'n Cheeseburger: Fett und für'n Euro.


----------



## chopi (5. August 2008)

ok,ich musste den thread 4seiten kang ertragen,aber he rkommt n zitat das noh nicht drinsteht:
Deine Mutter wird öffter geknallt als die Tür vom Arbeitsamt.


----------



## Quiigon (5. August 2008)

A:Is dein Vater der mit dem Vollbart, Pircings und Tattos ??
B:Nein
A: Dann is es deine Mutter


----------



## Minati (5. August 2008)

1. Sag deiner Mutter, sie soll den Lippenstift nicht mehr wechseln - mein Schw**** schaut schon aus wie ein Regenbogen.
2. Deine Mutter ist soooo dumm, die stolpert über's W-Lan-Kabel.
3. Deine Mutter weiß, warum da Stroh liegt ......
4. Deine Mutter hat mehr Löcher als Spongebob.
5. Deine Mutter zieht LKWs bei DSF.
6. Deine Mutter spielt Counterstrike mit'm Lenkrad (okay, da musste ich lachen)
7. Wenn deine Mutter nen gleben Regenmantel anhat, denken alle Schulkinder der Schulbus kommt ...
8. Deine Mudder bestreicht Dein Pausebrot mit Mayo aus Ihrer Achsel.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> 3. Deine Mutter weiß, warum da Stroh liegt ......



Und deine Mutter weiß warum er ne Maske aufhat.


----------



## Minati (5. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und deine Mutter weiß warum er ne Maske aufhat.



jupp, und ich weiß es auch ... du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter schaut im Restaurant auf die Karte und sagt einfach nur OK.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter wir bei DSF gezogen


----------



## Sheesh (5. August 2008)

Deine Mutter fängt Safcon mit dem Meisterball


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

du meinst wohl hornby kokuna und raupi Oo


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

deine mutter schreibt im buffed "gott und die welt forum" und heisst lurok


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

richtig und ist linsensuppe und kukt onepice weil sie nicht gefickt werden will von ihrer freundin und ist besoffen^^


----------



## Artenus (6. August 2008)

Deine Mutter spielt Online Poker mit ner Sonnenbrille...


----------



## Dragim (6. August 2008)

Deine Mutter is sooo haarig, die einzigste Sprache die sie kann ist Wookie!

Deine Mutter ist so dumm, sie denkt 2Pac ist ein jüdischer Feiertag!

Kino *duck*


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

deine 2te sig hat keinen sinn und keinen lustigkeitswert wenn da nicht FUNCOM HOTLINE steht..


----------



## Dragim (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> deine 2te sig hat keinen sinn und keinen lustigkeitswert wenn da nicht FUNCOM HOTLINE steht..



ich weiß, solchen leuten sollte man einfach kein feedback geben damit sie vllt irgendwann aufhören, aber naja manchmal kann ich nich widerstehen^^

gehts bei zitieren um die sigs? dann sag ich lieber nix mehr zu deiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blauerwind (6. August 2008)

deine mutter ist so fett wenn sie rückwerts geht machts pipipipipip


schöne nacht @ all


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wieso was is mit meiner?


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

Deine Mutter is so dumm.. wenn die was zum kiffen braucht.. raucht die nen Teebeutel
Deine Mutter is wie ne Schachtel Böller, 2 Euro zahlen für 5 mal knallen


----------



## Floyder (6. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, sie braucht Schafe als Tampong.... glaub ich.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Deine Mutter is so dumm.. wenn die was zum kiffen braucht.. raucht die nen Teebeutel
> Deine Mutter is wie ne Schachtel Böller, 2 Euro zahlen für 5 mal knallen


Teebeutel rauchen ist toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Teebeutel rauchen ist toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nagut wenn ich mal etwas exotischeren Geschmack will dann
rauch ich Wasserpfeife ^^

Aber die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phul1 (7. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist schwarz und fährt den Bus vom A-Team.
Deine Mutter trägt ne Maske und spielt bei Lordi.

Falls die schon genannt wurden habt ihr wohl pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Teebeutel rauchen ist toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt mal ernst:
a. geht das?
b. ist das gesundheitsgefaehrdend?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

a. ja
b. kA^^
Hab's nur einmal gemacht, also denk nichts falsches.^^


----------



## phul1 (7. August 2008)

Natürlich geht das, und ja es sollte schädlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nicht weils Tee ist sondern weil du wohl oder übel Papier verbrennst und dadurch Ruß und son stuff entsteht. Gesund ist es auf jedenfall nicht xP


> Hab's nur einmal gemacht, also denk nichts falsches.^^


JUNKIE! :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ich empfehle ja Fencheltee. Stark süßlicher Rauch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ja Fencheltee. Stark süßlicher Rauch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



never! Ausser Kamille kommt bei mir nichts in die Tüte! ( Achtung,  verstecktes Wortspiel )

BTT:

Deine Mutter ist so fett, wenn sie Fußball spielt, steht sie immer im Aus.
Deine Mutter ist so fett - ihr Ehering wurde in einem Pizzakarton geliefert.
Hab letztens 14 Tage Urlaub auf deiner Mutter gemacht und immer noch nicht alles gesehen!


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

ich werds morgen versuchen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> never! Ausser Kamille kommt bei mir nichts in die Tüte! ( Achtung,  verstecktes Wortspiel )



<3 Wortspiele!!!


----------



## phul1 (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> <3 Wortspiele!!!


</3 Leute die Wortspiele ankündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Naja was hätte ich tun sollen? Viele würden es sonst n icht raffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich kapiers ned was fürn worstspiel?


----------



## PlutoII (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich kapiers ned was fürn worstspiel?



Tüte hat in dem Fall noch ne andre Bedeutung falls des ernstgemeint war^^



Deine Mutter ist Open Source!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich kapiers ned was fürn worstspiel?



o...m...g...

BTT: Deine Mutter ist so blöd, die versteht nichtmal Wortspiele, wenn man sie darauf hinweist.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, nach dem Sex hab ich mich 3 Mal umgedreht und lag immer noch auf ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Mutter ist so fett, ihr Gürtelgrösse ist Äquator.
Deine Mutter ist so fett, sie braucht einen Bumerang um sich den Gürtel an zu ziehen.


----------



## phul1 (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich kapiers ned was fürn worstspiel?


Also ich seh da SOOOOOOOOOOOO einen Haufen Ironie und ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Deine Mutter ist so hässlich, beim Versuch sich die Haare zu bürsten ist die Bürste gestorben.
Deine Mutter ist so arm, sie stopft Kissen mit ihren eigenen Haaren.
Deine Mutter ist so dumm, dass sie am Bahnhof, wenn sie gefragt wird ob sie eine Tüte wollte, nur sagt: "Nein danke, es geht so."
Deine Mutter ist so Opfer, sie brach sich beim Billard das Schlüsselbein.
Deine Mutter ist so fett, sie sitzt im Kino neben allen.
Deine Mutter ist so Opfer, die hat noch nicht mal einen Führerschein und benutzt einen Deoroller.
Deine Mutter ist so dumm, die benutzt Klosteine als Kaubonbons.
Deine Mutter ist so fett, Gott konnte kein Licht erschaffen bis sie wegging.
Deine Mutter ist so fett dass sie immer in zwei Zeitzonen steht.
Deine Mutetr ist so hässlich, sie ist in Wahrheit dein scheiss vater!


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Ach ja, 

--->KLICK<---

XD


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> *Deine Mutter ist so Opfer*, sie brach sich beim Billard das Schlüsselbein.
> *Deine Mutter ist so Opfer*, die hat noch nicht mal einen Führerschein und benutzt einen Deoroller.


Ist Opfer neuerdings ein Adjektiv?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ist Opfer neuerdings ein Adjektiv?



Ich finde die Entwicklung der Deutschen Sprache extrem belustigend, wo Opfer doch eigentlich in der modernen Zeit ein Wort ist, was nur sehr rar angewendet wird, oder gibt es noch Konfesionen, welche es erlauben Menschen zu opfern?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

phul schrieb:


> Also ich seh da SOOOOOOOOOOOO einen Haufen Ironie und ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war echt ernst gemeint


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entwicklung der Deutschen Sprache extrem belustigend, wo Opfer doch eigentlich in der modernen Zeit ein Wort ist, was nur sehr rar angewendet wird, oder gibt es noch Konfesionen, welche es erlauben Menschen zu opfern?


Bestimmt, irgendwo auf dieser beschissenen Welt.
Aber trotzdem, diese Hopper-Sprache geht mir tierisch auf die Eier...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Bestimmt, irgendwo auf dieser beschissenen Welt.
> Aber trotzdem, diese Hopper-Sprache geht mir tierisch auf die Eier...


Ich kenne niemanden, der sich so gewählt ausdrücken kann wie du es tust,
Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich einige User noch benehmen können und immer seriös antworten!

Wer Ironie findet darf sie sich in eine Körperöffnung seiner/ihrer wahl schieben


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich einige User noch benehmen können und immer seriös antworten!
> Wer Ironie findet darf sie sich in eine Körperöffnung seiner/ihrer wahl schieben


Ich bin durchaus fähig mich zu "benehmen", was auch immer du darunter verstehst, und seriöse Antworten zuverfassen, allerdings halte ich einen Ameisenfurz davon, meine Meinung, wie ich sie mir denke, hinter irgendwelchen intelligent klingenden Fachausdrücken oder Ähnlichem zu verschleiern.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ich bin durchaus fähig mich zu "benehmen", was auch immer du darunter verstehst, und seriöse Antworten zuverfassen, allerdings halte ich einen Ameisenfurz davon, meine Meinung, wie ich sie mir denke, hinter irgendwelchen intelligent klingenden Fachausdrücken oder Ähnlichem zu verschleiern.



Ich hatte in keiner Weise vor dich anzugreifen, Schatz, mir ist einfach nur langeweiheilig .


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

lange weih heilig?^^

BTT: Deine Mutter is so fett dass ihr Arsch 2 Zeitzonen hat


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> lange weih heilig?^^



Wörter erfinden macht Spaß

Btt:
Deine Mutter ist so dumm, sie legt sich mit Lurock an . Mehr gibt´s dazu ncith zu sagen
=D


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Ja Lurock ist ein sehr netter User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[sub] er ist ein Mafiaboss hier bleib blos fern von ihm er ist sehr böse[/sub]


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hatte in keiner Weise vor dich anzugreifen, Schatz, mir ist einfach nur langeweiheilig .


Zomfg, du bist männlich, 15 Jahre alt und nennst mich Schatz? oO
Du outest dich nur um mich zu provozieren? Das ist aber süß!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

frauen nen alles schatz da ist doch nix dabei wenn einer dich schatz nennt Padre Nuestro


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Zomfg, du bist männlich, 15 Jahre alt und nennst mich Schatz? oO
> Du outest dich nur um mich zu provozieren? Das ist aber süß!



Ich oute mich nicht, ich bringe dich nur dazu mein Profil zu besuchen und es zu einem heiligtum zu machen und verbreite lediglich meinen geistigen Dünnschiss


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich oute mich nicht, ich bringe dich nur dazu mein Profil zu besuchen und es zu einem heiligtum zu machen und verbreite lediglich meinen geistigen Dünnschiss


Gratulation, das hast du alles geschafft.


----------

